
Flavors.me - automatic personal web sites - aohtsab
http://www.flavors.me
======
marciovm123
To add my twitter stream, the site wants read/write access: #Fail.

I don't want flavors.me (or any other aggregating service) pitching itself on
twitter under my name without my control. The default should be read, not
read/write.

~~~
gmurphy
I failed to notice this and it did end up posting a Twitter message under my
name (I'd like to think I missed a checkbox somewhere), so I deleted my
account :\

~~~
jpcx01
Big mistake by the developers. Also a reason I tend to try sites like this
with my disposable twitter / gmail accounts.

All in all, I do like the site and the idea. Very similar to hi.im, but a tad
more stylish.

------
jonathanmarcus
For those who can't stand Flash, we will soon be switching to exclusively
licensed @font-face web embeddable fonts, which use HTML5 instead of Flash on
compatible browsers. Also, we use OAuth where possible not for the write
access, but to reduce user confusion that arises from trying to figure out
usernames/passwords for authentication, particularly Flickr and other Yahoo
properties.

------
pvg
There are few effective business models where the initial customer choices are
'register' or 'wait for a video to download'. Especially if the latter boils
down to a slower version of the former with a catchy tune.

~~~
sabat
This idea has (roughly) occurred to me, too, and it's cool to see someone
implement it. Its simplicity is well-done. Suggestion: make it even simpler.
Don't require a login. Just let someone start connecting and designing, and
then they'll want to have a username etc.

~~~
alttab
I think the original commenter was saying that "sign up" and "a video for sign
up" are not good options. At least that is the way I understood "There are few
business models" vs "there are _a_ few business models."

The site is well done. It takes all of the technical aspects out of making a
personal website, and I thought about something similar myself (including .com
domains at a premium). However, the comments about it hijacking your twitter
account and a complete lack of a privacy statement are a little scary.

------
nbrochu
I think they should focus on showcasing the directory more than the video
itself since it really does a better job at showing you the possibilities.

<http://flavors.me/directory>

I really like the looks of these pages, although it seems to me it all boils
down to how clever you are designing your background image.

------
PStamatiou
I had chatted with one of the guys at HiiDef a few weeks ago, apparently they
are in hire mode and prefer east coasters: <http://jobs.hiidef.com/>

------
klaut
Uhm, they might want to reconsider the background and tone it down a little
bit. Like this it is just too loud, imho.

~~~
dabeeeenster
you can completely control your own background...

------
edw519
Gorgeous.

Now how do I find out what it is without watching a video or giving out my
email address?

<continues listening to ipod in office>

~~~
boucher
I'm willing to watch a good video, but this one in particular is quite long,
and with no narration. A much shorter narrated tour would be both more
interesting and more personal.

------
DanBlake
Very similar to a service I did a while back ( card.ly ) but in the opposite
direction- Big vs small- I love it :)

Its amazing how easy they make it for your pages to feel sexy. Not sure why
they want read/write for twitter access. We do all the stream stuff without
the need for any of that.

------
grk
Funny how even Helvetica needs to be rendered by flash. Signed up, saw that
and deleted the account.

~~~
jpcx01
really?

~~~
grk
Yes. Try visiting any page with flashblock on.

~~~
jonathanmarcus
Helvetica requires a license, and the license stipulates a Flash
implementation. Perhaps the foundry will release an embeddable @font-face font
soon, in which case we would likely make a switch.

------
arnorhs
I really like the front page's simplicity

I signed up about two months ago. I was pretty disappointed because I thought
the purpose was to list all your online activities, tweets, facebook updates,
blog entries, flickr photos, youtube favorites in one stream. But instead it
allows you to create a button to each one and customize the layout a little
bit...

Anyways, it was a bit of a disappointment. But here's my flavors.me:
<http://flavors.me/arnorhs>

~~~
boucher
Oh, yeah, that's what I thought it was too. I really want that site. I've
almost built it for myself a few times now, but I haven't quite decided how to
normalize for frequency. I don't want my twitter updates drowning out all the
less frequent but far more interesting content I might have out there.

~~~
endtime
Why not just calculate a score for each item that is the item's age multiplied
by some function (e.g. square root) of the total number of items from that
item's source?

------
steveklabnik
I really like my flavors.me page; so much so that I redirected
steveklabnik.com to it. I had gone through several iterations of designs
before, but I'm not a desiger, so they always looked like crap. The ten
minutes I spent on my flavors.me page looked approximately 10000 times better
than anything I'd made previously.

------
jfager
That demo video needs to get to the point much more quickly.

------
timmorgan
This looks pretty cool. I like the simplicity of the design choices.

I haven't signed up yet -- wondering if you can add just plain ol' links to
stuff. (edit: nope.)

~~~
rlm
Not in the "services" area, but in the description you can.

------
mooism2
Is this yours? There seem to be two blue buttons at the bottom, but they are
hidden by the footer bar. (Firefox/3.5.8)

------
100k
I really like some of the pages they show at the end of the video. They
reminded me of thesixtyone's new design.

